# Dynamic Fan Control and 9800xt



## HaVoK (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all, I have a problem with the fan control on atitool .22 , All fan options work except the one where speed adujsts automaticaly to the temp.  I hit apply and fan speed drops to 51% and never moves again.  



AMD64 3200xp
k8vt800m 1 GiG ram
ATI 9800xt 256
XP pro SP2


----------



## HaVoK (Oct 15, 2004)

Great, the problem fixed it self.  I upgraded to 4.10 and I can keep my temp where I want it.


Actually i noticed that atitool's fan control can go only to %100 for the speed.  When "override dan speed" disabled ATI drivers can boost the speed to even %160.  With %100 my card would still overheat when gaming so I turned off that feature.  Just typing in %160 for atitool will not work


----------

